# Tropicolotes steudneri



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Note the quarter in the foreground.

-PK


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Another:

-PK


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Those little guys are awesome


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

wow those are pretty cool, what do they eat??


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> wow those are pretty cool, what do they eat??
> [snapback]1044036[/snapback]​


Pinhead crickets. They only reach 3" total length, they'll never take anything bigger.

-PK


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

did u catch them or buy them?


----------

